# Premiere Pro or DaVinci Resolve?



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

After over a decade using the ultra-buggy Vegas Pro, my last video was the end. I hate the idea of having to learn a new editor, but I have to. 

I am considering Premiere Pro and DaVinci Resolve. The main feature that matters to me is stability--I am so tired of crashes. I would happily pay the premium for Premiere Pro if it is more reliable. 

I'm downloading the free demos today, but I'd really appreciate hearing from any users.

Thank you! 

Reid


----------



## h.s.j.e (Feb 25, 2021)

I've never used Premiere Pro, so I can't speak for the comparison, but I've used the free version of Resolve extensively. The only buggy experiences I've had are with reconfiguring new versions to be compatible with my computer, or getting beyond my skis on heavy Fusion animations or color correction, especially without integrated GPU.

Otherwise, it's more than met my needs.


----------



## Simeon (Feb 25, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> After over a decade using the ultra-buggy Vegas Pro, my last video was the end. I hate the idea of having to learn a new editor, but I have to.
> 
> I am considering Premiere Pro and DaVinci Resolve. The main feature that matters to me is stability--I am so tired of crashes. I would happily pay the premium for Premiere Pro if it is more reliable.
> 
> ...


Reid,
It has been hard to break away from Vegas since the workflow overall is very nice but the crashes and freezes are mind numbing 🤯
I think Davinci is a great option and being free is amazing for what the capabilities are. There are also a lot of good tutorials and resources that are very helpful.

The hardest part is taking that first step off the ledge of the familiar into a new world.

Simeon


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Feb 25, 2021)

I go usually with premiere and make only the color grading with davinci resolve in the moment because I love it. The main reason for sticking with premiere is that I'm simply more used to it because I started with it and all my friends use it. I didn't have the time to really get into resolve. But if I would start now I think I would go only with Davinci Resolve. It's a great piece of software. And totally free which is amazing.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Reid,
> It has been hard to break away from Vegas since the workflow overall is very nice but the crashes and freezes are mind numbing 🤯
> I think Davinci is a great option and being free is amazing for what the capabilities are. There are also a lot of good tutorials and resources that are very helpful.
> 
> ...


Simeon, your words make me feel a lot better. I love working with Vegas and I know it so well and I just couldn't consider learning something new. But it has always crashed. I used to blame it on my not having enough computer power.

But today I was explaining to my wife all the problems I'm having and she just said, "get new software!" I feel better already. 

At this point I'm thinking Premiere. I have used it before and I remember it being was pretty intuitive. There are also all these incredible plugins that work with Premiere and Resolve, but not Vegas. That will open those doors. I'm starting to get excited about this.


----------



## matthieuL (Feb 25, 2021)

Resolve has a strange and very annoying limitation (at least in Windows) : when you export in mp4, your sound can not be at more than 256mbps. I export in mov, then I convert it in mp4 with an other software, very stupid...
Apart of this, Resolve is great !


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 25, 2021)

I've installed Premiere Pro and have been watching tutorials all day. It's very intuitive and will be an easy jump from Vegas. It's clearly a lot better, too.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 25, 2021)

Much prefer Resolve


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 25, 2021)

Big fan of Premiere Pro here  Used it for all my latest videos on YT, sometimes in conjunction with After Effects (also Adobe). The only annoying thing I find about PPro is that it can't import mkv files (or they don't want to do it for some reason such as the lack of a unique standard). You have to convert the clip to something else beforehand (e.g. mp4) THEN import it into PPro.

There are tons of resources for PPro including this nice site: https://motionarray.com/learn/premiere-pro/resources/


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 25, 2021)

No need to support Adobe and their unethical business model IMO. Resolve works perfectly for me and I like using it more even though I also have Premiere (I got the Adobe Cloud because it's still industry standard which I have to use professionally). A friend of mine, a professional videographer complains a lot about the bugs in Premiere which does not surprise based on my experience with the other Adobe heavyweights. In the end it all come down to for what you want to use it and if the features and workflow support you in getting the job done.


----------



## rgames (Feb 25, 2021)

The major difference I've seen is that Resolve makes much better use of multiprocessing. I can color grade and watch a clip in near-real time in resolve. In Premiere/After Effects (using Lumetri) it's a painfully slow process that is nowhere near real-time. Then when I export I generally find that I render 10x faster in Resolve because it uses multiple processes. Not an exaggeration - literally ~10x faster in Resolve (assuming you're working in 4k with some color grading).

And yet, I still pay the monthly fee because there's so much more support for plugins in the Adobe apps. But I bet that will change as more and more people start to realize how much better Resolve performs in terms of rendering, both during editing and during export. It's really not even close.

If Adobe doesn't provide better multiprocessor support soon then I'll bet dollars to donuts that they'll go the way of MySpace. First to rise, first to fall, replaced with something vastly better.

So, bottom line, I vastly prefer Resolve from a workflow standpoint but I'm stuck with Adobe apps for at least a while because I have a number of plug-ins that aren't supported in Resolve.

rgames


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 25, 2021)

Long time Premiere user. I love DaVinci for color grading, and have tried using it for editing multiple times, but just couldn't get comfortable with the editing. Which is too bad because it'd be great to have access to such powerful color grading tools right there. And also not have to shell out the $50 a month to Adobe for Creative Cloud. 

But Premiere works well for the most part and the stability lately has been pretty darn good. I use Audition, After Effects, Photoshop, and Lightoom as well for my video work.


----------

